# ETC buys Vortek from Daktronics!



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 1, 2014)

The official release, 
http://www.etcconnect.com/About/News/ETC-purchases-Vortek-rigging-division-of-Daktronics.aspx


----------



## Amiers (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like David will get a bunch of new toys to play with this year.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 2, 2014)

Get after it ETC, someone has to compete with Tait in the automated rigging world


----------



## soundlight (Aug 3, 2014)

Don't forget about JR Clancy! Oh...umm...I mean Wenger! I do think it's good though that with Wenger's acquisition of JR Clancy they left Clancy basically intact. This is a different beast though, ETC is already in the automated rigging business, not buying Vortek just to get in to it. Tait though, they merged with FTSI and another company or two. They're a lot more than they used to be!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 3, 2014)

I think ETC is a long way from chasing same work as Tait. As with dimmers, ETC has much more fertile ground in the school market. Tait with FTS and Stagetech is in a class by itself.


----------



## Footer (Aug 3, 2014)

I don't think ETC has ever made a product specifically for the R&R market... This won't change that. This is killing a competitor while getting some great talent more than anything else. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 4, 2014)

Footer said:


> I don't think ETC has ever made a product specifically for the R&R market...


The "Bandit rack" is the only one I can think of, and admittedly, it's something of a stretch.

Congrats to Mr. North; you now get to do twice as much work for the same pay.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 4, 2014)

Well I wouldn't go so far as to say the lighting products aren't pervasive in all entertainment and architectural market segments, just that rigging is more differentiated from the slow, modest capacity, dumb electric in a high school or church to the very high speed and sometimes huge capacity seen in Las Vegas and similar productions, not to mention the performer flying (liability) for Pink and similar.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Aug 4, 2014)

http://www.soundandcommunications.com/etc-purchases-daktronics-vortek-rigging-division/


----------



## porkchop (Aug 4, 2014)

I was more talking about rigging in the permanent install market. 

As a side note the Vortek stuff is already on the ETC website. That didn't take long.


----------



## DavidNorth (Aug 5, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> The "Bandit rack" is the only one I can think of, and admittedly, it's something of a stretch.
> 
> Congrats to Mr. North; you now get to do twice as much work for the same pay.


 
Thanks!


----------

